# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Construir um ferrari

## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá colegas  :Olá:  

Começei hoje a construção do meu novo aquário, depois das negociações com o sindicato cá de casa  :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbRequin2:  que nem sempre são pacificas, lá começaram as obras e este Domingo o descanso foi trocado pelo inicio das fundações no apartamento.  :SbSourire:  Gostava de colocar aqui algumas fotos só que as que tenho estão acima do limite permitido aqui,  :Admirado:  alguém pode ajudar e dar uma dica de como reduzir as mesmas  :Admirado:  (também podiam ser menos forretas no espaço)  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Vou construir todas as peças que são necessárias para que isto funcione por isso não tenham pressa  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  mas podem sempre fazer criticas :Prabaixo:   :yb668:   :Pracima:   :SbBravo:  pelo menos ajudam a manter o fórum activo.

Um abraço

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Tens aqui como fazer caso não tenhas um programa de tratamento de imagem.

Como reduzir as fotos!  


Podes depois ver em Funcionamento do Forum  vários artigos do nosso amigo Ricardo Santos que mostra como alojar as fotos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Joaquim  :Olá: 

Tens muito espaço para alojar fotos na nossa galeria

As fotos é que não podem pesar mais que 150Kb cada foto (maximo)

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Obrigado aos dois, vou ver se isso é mais fácil do que construir um aquário  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  e depois prometo colocar aas fotos.

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Como alojar fotos?

*OPsss... As fotografias estão grandes e preciso de as reduzir  :Icon Cry: 

Existem muitos programas na Web que são gratuitos e que nos permitem reduzir o tamanho das fotografias. Se quiseres experimentar um deles por nós sugerido, experimenta fazer o download dele *aqui* e instala-o.

*Aqui* podes ver o seu modo de funcionamento.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Então aqui vâo as primeiras fotos, devido aos  :SbRiche:  foi necessário recorrer a mão-de-obra infantil  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas nada de irem fazer queixa de mim á inspecção  :yb668:  os fins justificam os meios  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Obrigado Júlio

Mas acho que já consegui qualquer coisita

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já foi bom  :Palmas:  Joaquim

Mas as fotos devem ser colocadas na *galeria* e não como anexos.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

... até ao fim do dia  :yb663:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  depois foi o merecido descanso  :SbEndormi2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Vou ver se descubro como isso se faz !!!  :Admirado:  GALERIA :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Joaquim,

Que material é esse que estás a usar para fazer a estrutura do aquário?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Ricardo 

O material utilizado é um sistema modular da HILTI para construir estruturas muito robustas e de grande durabilidade no que diz respeito a corrosão, essa foi uma das razões da minha opção.

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá

Boa sorte com esse projecto.
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas 

Deixo aqui um desenho com a vista superior do aquário para que tenham uma idéia do projecto, depois o objectivo é torná-lo o mais autónomo possivel de forma a ter muito tempo para contemplá-lo  :SbBiere5:  é que assim sempre fico com dois plasmas na sala  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Obrigado, Bernardo

Espero conseguir os meus objectivos nesta máquina, a ver vamos.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Joaquim,
Então isso começou a avançar :SbSourire2:  ,ficam algumas questões,tinha ideia que ias fazer algo gigantesco,mas não parece ser o caso,isso vai levar quantos litros??
Como é que estás a pensar fazer a circulação interna??
Já tens alguns dos equipamentos definidos??
No desenho vejo ai a zona tecnica mas não percebo como vai funcionar e que dimensões tem. :Admirado:  
Por ultimo Joaquim,presumindo que moras aqui perto se precisares de alguma ajuda que esteja ao meu alcance,apita. :SbOk3: 


PS-Atenção á maneira como a porta abre e ao respectivo puxador,não te esqueças de colocar um batente no chão,senão...com putos em casa...

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Luís  :Olá:  

O sistema nesta primeira fase deve levar uns 1000 lt e pode ser ampliado assim que o deseje. A zona técnica que apareçe no desenho serve para implementar um sistema de recuperação de calor dos equipamentos electricos que são necessários ao funcionamento de aquário para diminuir as perdas de temperatura da água no tempo mais frio (inverno p. ex.) isto de forma a optimizar o sistema de A/C que já está instalado na parede perto do aquário e tem uma saída directa para ele, ou para ajudar na sua retirada caso seja indesejado no tempo mais quente (verão p. ex.) sabes que sou contra os refriadores. Nessa zona vão também ficar os caminhos para os cabos electricos da iluminação, do refugio, das bombas e controles da sump.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia, Luís  :SbEndormi2:  

O batente da porta já estava previsto mudar de sitio  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas de qualquer modo obrigado, isso prova que estás atento aos promenores. Quanto á ajuda vais ver quando eu te começar a pedir  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  . 

P.S. Li noutro post que estavas com dificuldade para ires buscar o teu aquário pois o "carrito" pareçe ser pequeno para a coisa, se precisares diz que eu vou lá contigo... :SbClown:   desde que o aquário não tenha mais de que 5,5 mt x 2 mt x 2,8 mt  :HaEbouriffe:  ainda cabe  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia a todos  :Olá:  

Vou começar a chatear  :SbRequin2:  que tal darem opiniões sobre a circulação interna  :yb665:  gostava de saber o que pensam ser o melhor para isto, tendo em vista que eu pessoalmente não gosto de ver nada a não ser os meus vivos. Ou seja tudo escondido  :SbOk3:  sempre que possivel  :yb663:  
Acho horrivel bombas, tubos e tubinhos mais fios electricos, enfim essa tralha toda  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  fica muito artificial :Prabaixo:  os pobres dos peixes até se deviam sentir enganados por mim ao dizer-lhes que vinham para uma casa nova e depois depararem-se com isso  :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoiss:   :SbSourire:  

Um abraço

----------


## João Lourenço

Já agora é R/C ou é andar superior? É que me está a escapar alguma coisa ...

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

É 1º andar, o que me facilita  :yb624:   :yb624:  pois assim nãotenho que tratar da relva e do resto da bicharda que normalmente vem por acrescimo. :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Lourenço

Há mas assim é muito complicado...não estou a ver como vai ser possivel dar a volta ,mas há maneiras para tudo mas dificil vai ser ,vai,vai.
O monoxido de carbono é um dos problemas e para alem disso residuos ,gorduras,e materias mais dificeis de eliminar,mas força a estrutura para a montagem ja começou.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Bom dia, Luís  
> 
> O batente da porta já estava previsto mudar de sitio    mas de qualquer modo obrigado, isso prova que estás atento aos promenores. Quanto á ajuda vais ver quando eu te começar a pedir    . 
> 
> P.S. Li noutro post que estavas com dificuldade para ires buscar o teu aquário pois o "carrito" pareçe ser pequeno para a coisa, se precisares diz que eu vou lá contigo...  desde que o aquário não tenha mais de que 5,5 mt x 2 mt x 2,8 mt  ainda cabe    
> 
> Um abraço


Boa tarde Joaquim,
Se ainda não sabes ficas a saber,pormenores(e não promenores :yb624:  )"it´s my midlle name" :SbSourire:  
Quanto á ajuda,só tenho uma palavra e se me fôr humanamente possivel,o que disse está dito. :Cool:  
Quanto á questão do aquario,pois é verdade,tenho andado a pensar como é que o irei buscar,pois o meu "carrito" não tem mala pra essas coisas,ainda pensei em cravar alguem aqui do forum,mas pensei que seria muito "cara de pau" da minha parte,no entanto se te estás a voluntarizar,poderei aceitar a tua oferta,mas não há necessidade de levar um camião,qq carrinha tipo Renault Express,Ford Courrier etc,já transportam 1m3 e chega perfeitamente. :Pracima:  
Vou saber se já está pronto e depois combinamos melhor,agora já combinavas éra um cafézito por estes dias. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Bom dia a todos  
> 
> Vou começar a chatear  que tal darem opiniões sobre a circulação interna  gostava de saber o que pensam ser o melhor para isto, tendo em vista que eu pessoalmente não gosto de ver nada a não ser os meus vivos. Ou seja tudo escondido  sempre que possivel  
> Acho horrivel bombas, tubos e tubinhos mais fios electricos, enfim essa tralha toda    fica muito artificial os pobres dos peixes até se deviam sentir enganados por mim ao dizer-lhes que vinham para uma casa nova e depois depararem-se com isso    
> 
> Um abraço


Joaquim,eu não me punha a inventar,até que me provem o contrario,o melhor que ai anda pra fazer circulação num reef são as Tunze Stream ligadas ao multicontrolador,sendo assim comprava o kit TS24 da Tunze(2 Stream 6100 e multicontrolador 7095) e colocava uma de cada lado escondidas nas Stream Rocks e ligadas ao multicontrolador,mas deixava-as a alturas diferentes.
O Diogo Lopes é um dos mais acerrimos defensores de não se terem bombas,fios etc á vista e a solução que ele encontrou foi esta mesmo e está um espetaculo.
Ficaria qq coisa deste genero: 

Com as duas Tunzes escondidas na Stream Rock,uma de cada lado e a alturas diferentes e com o fluxo ligeiramente descentrado uma da outra,tanbem deixava alguma rocha no centro,dividida em duas partes a fazer uma especie de cordilheira no meio(talvez mais na diagonal do que fiz no desenho)evitava-se assim ficar o "paredão" de rocha traseiro todo á vista e potenciava a criação de correntes desordenadas.
Posso no entanto estár a ver tudo ao contrario :Admirado:  ,vamos ver o que dizem os gurus cá do forum. :SbSourire2:  
O kit é este:http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...00/ppuser/2766

As Stream Rocks são estas: http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/in...04f9cb1a59c81e

----------


## João M Monteiro

Joaquim,

Quais vão ser as dimensões do aquário ?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Joaquim,
> 
> Quais vão ser as dimensões do aquário ?


João pelo que percebi aquilo vai ter umas dimensões e formato meio maluco,mas pelos vistos leva á volta de 1000lt. :SbSourire:  
Que te parece a solução que dei ao Joaquim em termos de circulação?? :EEK!:  e pergunto pq sei que tens um desses kits da Tunze. :Admirado:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Eu percebi o formato, mas era importante ter uma noção das medidas.

Dependendo das medidas, o kit TS 24 pode, ou não, ser adequado, na minha opinião.

Penso que outra opção a considerar será ter 1 ou 2 closed loops ( o formato e estrutura presta-se a isso).Talvez se conseguisse disfarçar uma wavebox - bem sei que não é fácil, mas talvez dê, atrás da rocha - a fazer a ondulação. Era uma ideia engraçada.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Joaquim

Gostei muito das formas deste aquario são fora do normal :SbOk:  

-Mas. :yb665:  
A meu ver o peso do aquario + agua + rocha viva + areia ,isto tudo vai pesar mais de 1000Kg ,será que a estrutura vai suportar esse peso não era melhor reforçar a mesma. :Admirado:  
E essa estrutura vai ficar assente directamente no chao da sala ,penso que deverias colocar alguma coisa entre ambos como borracha ou cortiça.

Eu sou teu vizinho como do Luis se precisares de alguma ajuda é só ligares ok.

Boa sorte 
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Ok, medidas  :Admirado:  

Vou tentar ver se não estou muito longe da verdade porque estou a trabalhar e não tenho comigo os desenhos todos mas será qualquer coisa como isto, 1,20 x 1,20 x 0,70 x 0,80 x 0,70 cm de perimetro e 0,70 cm de altura. 
Alterei as medidas dos tres vidros visiveis (frente) para ficar com mais área interior, isto porque inicialmente o aquário foi desenhado para outro local da casa, mas como ficava mais distante do ar condicionado e do colector de água, mudou-se o local :Icon Cry:  e consequentemente as dimensões, tenho pena é de já não ter ido a tempo de desviar a porta mais uns centimetros. 

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Rogério  :Olá:  

A extrutura está desenhada para suportar 4,326 Kg segundo o programa de cálculo, depois vai assentar numa placa de mdf 20 m/m pois se for um material macio (borracha) a estabilidade fica comprometida.
Na base para o aquário vai existir um tampo também de mdf sobre o qual será colocada um absorvente (esferovite) para compensar o aquário, como fundo vou experimentar isolamento azul pois um dos factores de diferença que pretendo deste aquário é a estabilidade térmica do conjunto, no entanto se não gostar da cor mudo o tipo de isolamento.
Quanto á ajuda agradeço e conto com ela  :Pracima:  mais tarde ou mais cedo vai ser precisa. Obrigado.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Luís  :Olá:  

Quanto a ir buscar o teu aquário estás á vontade, vou mandar-te uma mp com o meu contacto.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Questao da circulação:

(É verdade, aquário dominado por SPS, não ?)

Se bem percebi: catetos 1,2m e, portanto, hipotenusa 1.69 (raiz quadrada de 2,88), certo ?

As Tunze 6100 (kit TS24) noto que perdem força apenas após 1,5 - 1,8m, pelo que podem resultar

Ou então:

Admites a possibilidade de esconder (ainda não sei bem como ...) uma Wavebox num dos cantos ? Ou está fora de hipótese ?

É que outra ideia era aproveitar a parede de rocha, para colocar 4 ou 6 saídas de 2 closed loops, com o fluxo de trás para a frente, complementado com 1 wavebox a fazer a ondulação (passe a redundância).

___________
Editei após rever os cálculos e a calinada matemática que havia acabado de cometer

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá, Luís  
> 
> Quanto a ir buscar o teu aquário estás á vontade, vou mandar-te uma mp com o meu contacto.


Hehe...acabei de saber que só falta levar o pente na coluna seca,por isso amanhã está pronto. :yb663:   :yb663:  
Presumo que te seria mais facil ires lá comigo no Sabado antes de almoço não??

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> As Tunze 6100 (kit TS24) noto que perdem força apenas após 1,5 - 1,8m, pelo que podem resultar


Ui João,vai ser um festival conseguir pôr isso a trabalhar como deve ser num aqua tão pequeno como o meu,se calhar estiquei o cordél. :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, João  :Olá:  

A minha primeira idéia era mesmo essa deixar as saidas por trás das rochas e fazer um sistema que projectasse as correntes de água para a frente em diferentes alturas, daí ficar essa zona branca que apareçe entre a rocha e a coluna para colocar as bombas e poder fazer a manutenção das mesmas sem mexer nas rochas. Mas estou aberto a outras opiniões, venham elas.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Hehe...acabei de saber que só falta levar o pente na coluna seca,por isso amanhã está pronto.  
> Presumo que te seria mais facil ires lá comigo no Sabado antes de almoço não??


Vamos lá no Sábado, é só dizeres a hora  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boa tarde, João  
> 
> A minha primeira idéia era mesmo essa deixar as saidas por trás das rochas e fazer um sistema que projectasse as correntes de água para a frente em diferentes alturas, daí ficar essa zona branca que apareçe entre a rocha e a coluna para colocar as bombas e poder fazer a manutenção das mesmas sem mexer nas rochas. Mas estou aberto a outras opiniões, venham elas.
> 
> Um abraço


Joaquim,a ideia das Tunzes não te agrada??
Não te esqueças que as Streams são bombas controlaveis e de caudal variavel ou seja wave makers,não estou a ver como conseguirás o mesmo efeito com bombas de caudal fixo,a não ser que não o desejes. :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Vamos lá no Sábado, é só dizeres a hora


Eles fecham ás 13.00h,por isso tu é que sabes a que horas queres acordar e tens que contar que o TIR não póde ir muito depressa. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Luís, não tenho nada determinado em relação á circulação de água, só não quero cometer erros de que depois me arrependa. Por mim alinho no que for mais eficiente embora pessoalmente não goste de ver toda aquela parafenália de coisas que vulgarmente se tem dentro dos aquários, mas ás vezes não se pode ter tudo  :yb620:  e... lá terá de ser  :yb620:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Eles fecham ás 13.00h,por isso tu é que sabes a que horas queres acordar e tens que contar que o TIR não póde ir muito depressa.


A hora de acordar é sempre a mesma, a menos que tenha uma noite diferente  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas como tenho de vir á empresa ás 08:00hr a partir daí é qualquer hora. Quanto á velocidade  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  infelizmente não é o meu carro e... é devagar  :CylGrenouilleSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luís, não tenho nada determinado em relação á circulação de água, só não quero cometer erros de que depois me arrependa. Por mim alinho no que for mais eficiente embora pessoalmente não goste de ver toda aquela parafenália de coisas que vulgarmente se tem dentro dos aquários, mas ás vezes não se pode ter tudo  e... lá terá de ser


Vê lá se vês aqui alguma coisa:


Pois...eu tanbem não e estão lá 2 ou 3 Streams. :yb665:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> A hora de acordar é sempre a mesma, a menos que tenha uma noite diferente    mas como tenho de vir á empresa ás 08:00hr a partir daí é qualquer hora. Quanto á velocidade    infelizmente não é o meu carro e... é devagar


Ok Joaquim,até lá combinamos isso mais em detalhe,alias isso éra bem feito em frente a um café quentinho...então com este frio... :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Fica combinado, Luís, Sábado de manhã telefono-te e vamos lá buscar o cubo, não sem antes tratarmos do café já percebi que estás desconfiado do aquecimento da viatura  :Smile:  e do frio.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Mais uns parafusos e já pronto para receber as bases  :SbOk5:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Joaquim

-Ainda não estou convencido com essa estrutura. :yb668:  

Porque também só a estou a ver em fotos ,mas não deverias ter um reforço nos cantos .penso ser ai que é feita mais força não no meio. :Admirado:  

E com parafusos  :Admirado:  não era melhor ser soldado  :Admirado:  

Desculpa tanta pergunta  :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Fica combinado, Luís, Sábado de manhã telefono-te e vamos lá buscar o cubo, não sem antes tratarmos do café já percebi que estás desconfiado do aquecimento da viatura  e do frio.


Não éra isso Joaquim,apenas pensei se não éra porreiro irmos beber um café durante a semana ao fim da tarde e trocarmos umas impressões,mas podemos fazer o mesmo no Sabado de manhã,fica a bóla do teu lado. :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Oi Joaquim
> 
> -Ainda não estou convencido com essa estrutura. 
> 
> Porque também só a estou a ver em fotos ,mas não deverias ter um reforço nos cantos .penso ser ai que é feita mais força não no meio. 
> 
> E com parafusos  não era melhor ser soldado  
> 
> Desculpa tanta pergunta  
> ...


Calma padrinho,o homem não vai avançar para a proxima fase sem a vistoria tecnica da vizinhança aquarofilista,vamos ter que ir lá ver aquilo com "olho analitico". :SbSourire:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Rogério

Podes acreditar que não é pelo facto da estrutura não ser soldada que é menos resistente e neste caso menos eficiente, se reparares as grandes obras metálicas são feitas com recurso a sistemas de aperto e não soldaduras (ficam mais eficientes nas compensações da dilatação p. ex.) da forma como está ser construida pode resistir ao peso que referi e tem a vantagem de "trabalhar" melhor nas alterações impostas pelo peso que lhe vou colocar em cima. A soldadura perde neste tipo de material porque cria nos metais zonas mais rigidas o que dificulta a adaptação da estrutura ao piso e ao aquário que sempre vai ter um peso significativo.
Se reparares na penultima foto que coloquei agora vês que a força fica distribuida uniformemente pela base pelo que os cantos não vão ter a seu cargo a totalidade do peso. Espero ter oportunidade de te a mostrar ao vivo e garanto-te que mudas logo de opinião.  :SbOk:  só o preço é que é proibitivo  :Icon Cry:  mas como é um investimento a longo prazo vale os  :SbRiche:  que agora obriga a gastar  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas, Rogério
> 
> Podes acreditar que não é pelo facto da estrutura não ser soldada que é menos resistente e neste caso menos eficiente, se reparares as grandes obras metálicas são feitas com recurso a sistemas de aperto e não soldaduras (ficam mais eficientes nas compensações da dilatação p. ex.) da forma como está ser construida pode resistir ao peso que referi e tem a vantagem de "trabalhar" melhor nas alterações impostas pelo peso que lhe vou colocar em cima. A soldadura perde neste tipo de material porque cria nos metais zonas mais rigidas o que dificulta a adaptação da estrutura ao piso e ao aquário que sempre vai ter um peso significativo.
> Se reparares na penultima foto que coloquei agora vês que a força fica distribuida uniformemente pela base pelo que os cantos não vão ter a seu cargo a totalidade do peso. Espero ter oportunidade de te a mostrar ao vivo e garanto-te que mudas logo de opinião.  só o preço é que é proibitivo  mas como é um investimento a longo prazo vale os  que agora obriga a gastar     
> 
> Um abraço


Já agora Joaquim,esse material é aço zincado,inox,aluminio??...

----------


## MarioMarques

Joaquim,
Desculpe a inconfidência, mas voçê não tinha um aquario na sua empresa?
Eu explico o porquê desta pergunta.
Há já uns tempos atrás estive numa empresa de AC á conversa com o proprietário, e o senhor tinha por lá uma aquario salgado. Como era na sua zona de residência, juntamos dois mais dois e....


Cumps
Mário Marques

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Também sou um leigo na matéria e tal como o Rogério acredito que os tens no sítio para colocar um aquário dessas dimensões aí em cima. Aproveito apenas para dar uma sugestão, porque não aparafusas a estrutura a ambas as paredes? O que me deixa um pouco apreensivo é que ao mexeres no aquário, por exemplo para limpares os vidros o conjunto pode jingar (não me lembrei de melhor termo). Que iluminação planeias usar?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olho critico, queres tu dizer  :Smile:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim,
> Desculpe a inconfidência, mas voçê não tinha um aquario na sua empresa?
> Eu explico o porquê desta pergunta.
> Há já uns tempos atrás estive numa empresa de AC á conversa com o proprietário, e o senhor tinha por lá uma aquario salgado. Como era na sua zona de residência, juntamos dois mais dois e....
> 
> 
> Cumps
> Mário Marques


É possivel que sim, qual o nome da empresa ?? era no parque industrial do Seixal ??
Se sim, acertou  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## MarioMarques

Era sim, Até tinha uns escumadores DIY que andavam em testes... seria isso???

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Também sou um leigo na matéria e tal como o Rogério acredito que os tens no sítio para colocar um aquário dessas dimensões aí em cima. Aproveito apenas para dar uma sugestão, porque não aparafusas a estrutura a ambas as paredes? O que me deixa um pouco apreensivo é que ao mexeres no aquário, por exemplo para limpares os vidros o conjunto pode jingar (não me lembrei de melhor termo). Que iluminação planeias usar?


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Não é necessário aparafusar á parede, Ricardo, elas não vão cair assegura o construtor  :SbOk3:  estou brincar, não leves a mal, mas efectivamente é preciso muito mais do que um aquáriozinho destes para a estrutura mexer um milimetro que seja. As fotos não deixam perceber a constituição da calha e o tipo de acessórios que utilizo neste tipo de estruturas, e podes crer que as utilizo para situações muito mais complicadas em termos de forças inconstantes. Aliás para mim era bem mais fácil fazer uma estrutura soldada em qualquer tipo de material só que decidi investir uns  :SbRiche:  e fazer uma coisa a sério.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Continua a duvida jovem,que tipo de material é??

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Era sim, Até tinha uns escumadores DIY que andavam em testes... seria isso???


Há mais de um ano para aí  :Admirado:  então é isso  :SbSourire:  mas tinha mais aquários e um lago no interior, certo ??

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Continua a duvida jovem,que tipo de material é??


 :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  Ok, aço galvanizado segundo as normas ISO e teste salino de 500 horas, espessura da calha: 3,25 m/m, espessura dos acessórios: 4 m/m, parafusos de ligação M10 8.8, anilha guia em aço e grampo recartilhado para ajuste milimetrico.
Tudo isto para que não mexa  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ok, aço galvanizado segundo as normas ISO e teste salino de 500 horas, espessura da calha: 3,25 m/m, espessura dos acessórios: 4 m/m, parafusos de ligação M10 8.8, anilha guia em aço e grampo recartilhado para ajuste milimetrico.
> Tudo isto para que não mexa


Já começo a ter uma real percepção do material em causa,com essa espessura,galvanizado e a superar um teste salino,começo a acreditar que tenhas feito uma boa escolha. :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Até que enfim que alguém acredita no material  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Até que enfim que alguém acredita no material


Bem :Admirado:  ,como diz o outro,o material tem sempre razão. :SbSourire:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Pesquisei todo o tópico e não vi qualquer referência ao tipo de travamento que o aquário irá ter.
Como vai ser?

----------


## Rui Pereira

Olá joaquim,
Tanto peso num 1º andar? Eu tenho aqua de 170x60x64 650L, sistema que deve pesar ao todo uns 1000Kg e estou borrado com a laje...Esse sistema terá muito mais que 1000Kg e num menor espaço.
Cumprimentos,

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Pesquisei todo o tópico e não vi qualquer referência ao tipo de travamento que o aquário irá ter.
> Como vai ser?


Boa noite, o travamento do aquário será feito no vidro do fundo e na parte superior também em toda a volta, só não coloquei todos os desenhos por achar que ainda é cedo para essa parte. A intenção é ir apresentando a sequencia do trabalho para não estarmos a discutir tudo ao mesmo tempo.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Olá joaquim,
> Tanto peso num 1º andar? Eu tenho aqua de 170x60x64 650L, sistema que deve pesar ao todo uns 1000Kg e estou borrado com a laje...Esse sistema terá muito mais que 1000Kg e num menor espaço.
> Cumprimentos,


Olá, Rui 

o aquário fica localizado junto a uma viga mestra do edificio e tendo em conta que as placas entre os pisos são de betão e o ferro respectivo está de acordo com o projecto que eu próprio acompanhei durante um ano de construção, está tudo controlado em principio não é de prever esforço demasiado naquela zona.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá, Rui 
> 
> o aquário fica localizado junto a uma viga mestra do edificio e tendo em conta que as placas entre os pisos são de betão e o ferro respectivo está de acordo com o projecto que eu próprio acompanhei durante um ano de construção,


Mau...não me digas que móras ali ao pé do centro de estagio dos lampiões?...fraca vizinhança. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Olá joaquim,
> Tanto peso num 1º andar? Eu tenho aqua de 170x60x64 650L, sistema que deve pesar ao todo uns 1000Kg e estou borrado com a laje...Esse sistema terá muito mais que 1000Kg e num menor espaço.
> Cumprimentos,


Olá, Rui 

o aquário fica localizado junto a uma viga mestra do edificio e tendo em conta que as placas entre os pisos são de betão e o ferro respectivo está de acordo com o projecto que eu próprio acompanhei durante um ano de construção, está tudo controlado em principio não é de prever esforço demasiado naquela zona.

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Mau...não me digas que móras ali ao pé do centro de estagio dos lampiões?...fraca vizinhança.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Não moro em bairros sociais daqueles que tem de se limitar a comprar vários materiais de segunda escolha e os colocar nas fachadas aleatóriamente.  :SbPoiss:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoiss:   :HaEbouriffe:  

Boa noite, Luís

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Não moro em bairros sociais daqueles que tem de se limitar a comprar vários materiais de segunda escolha e os colocar nas fachadas aleatóriamente.      
> 
> Boa noite, Luís


Brincalhão... :HaEbouriffe:  
Agora a serio,estando no ramo em que estás,sem duvida levaste em linha de conta as pressões exercidas na placa por um aqua dessas dimensões e acredito que não haja preocupações de maior,já quanto ao planeamento,acho que fazes bem em dár um passo de cada vez,estaremos cá todos pra dár umas ideias e opiniões. :SbOk3:  
Já eu tenho tido tanto tempo pra pensar que alem de saber já todo o equipamento que me falta,até a marca e o modelo dos mesmos já está definida,mais uns 3.000 e estou lá :yb624:  ,neste momento até já estou mentalmente a fazer uma seleção dos vivos. :SbSourire:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Luís

Eu estou tentando ser racional e conhecendo as limitações de carga localizada é óbvio que levo em linha de conta todas as margens de segurança e não vou arriscar, até porque repara, se me perguntares se era este o tamanho de aquário que eu gostaria de ter aqui a minha resposta é não  :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  mas dadas as circunstancias tem de ficar assim.
Quanto aos custos de um aquário para água salgada penso que o melhor é não fazer as contas  :Coradoeolhos:  ficamos com a noção mas... não com a certeza, fica mais fácil encarar as compras de materiais e vivos.

----------


## Rui Damião

está a ficar um projecto muito fixe.
onde se pode comprar essas vigas?
Parabens

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luís
> 
> Eu estou tentando ser racional e conhecendo as limitações de carga localizada é óbvio que levo em linha de conta todas as margens de segurança e não vou arriscar, até porque repara, se me perguntares se era este o tamanho de aquário que eu gostaria de ter aqui a minha resposta é não    mas dadas as circunstancias tem de ficar assim.
> Quanto aos custos de um aquário para água salgada penso que o melhor é não fazer as contas  ficamos com a noção mas... não com a certeza, fica mais fácil encarar as compras de materiais e vivos.


Sim...até pq os custos de um divorcio com pensão para o sustento dos filhos é bem maior. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Isso promete!

Quanto à estrutura, pago a quem a conseguir deitar abaixo saltando em cima dela... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Isso aguenta esse aquário e mais 3 iguais a esse.

Aço leve galvanizado será o método de construção da minha moradia. :SbOk3: 

Vai colocando fotos. :Cool:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Uma questão Joaquim,todo o equipamento electrico vai ficar "pendurado" naquela tomada que se vê nas fotos?? :EEK!:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> está a ficar um projecto muito fixe.
> onde se pode comprar essas vigas?
> Parabens


Boas, Rui

Na HILTI, mas penso que só vendem a clientes profissionais, eu consigo comprá-la atravez da empresa que tenho.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Uma questão Joaquim,todo o equipamento electrico vai ficar "pendurado" naquela tomada que se vê nas fotos??


 :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  Ali está um truque, aquelas duas tomadas tem lá dentro linhas de 4 mm e já agora são duas e estão protegidas em separado, alé disso penso instalar uma ups de gestão para arranque automático caso uma das protecções actue, ou seja vai tentar rearmar sózinha passados 2 minutos em tres tentativas, será muito azar falharem as duas.  :yb620:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ali está um truque, aquelas duas tomadas tem lá dentro linhas de 4 mm e já agora são duas e estão protegidas em separado, alé disso penso instalar uma ups de gestão para arranque automático caso uma das protecções actue, ou seja vai tentar rearmar sózinha passados 2 minutos em tres tentativas, será muito azar falharem as duas.


Hummm...no Sabado vais ter oportunidade de me explicar isso da UPS mais em detalhe,é um assunto interessante. :SbSourire2:  
Eu pra já pedi pra me deixarem 3 tomadas diretas do quadro pra ligar o equipamento. :Admirado:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, colegas de vício  :Olá:  

Hoje vou começar a segunda etapa do meu brinquedo, acabou de chegar as plcaas de MDF necessárias ao reventimento da estrutura e por isso já vou ter com que me entreter á noite.
Quanto á placa do apartamento tem 20 cm de espessura e ferro de 12 mm em duas camadas cruzadas, na zona dos pilares que é onde fica o aquário entre os pilares existe reforço com ferro de 22 mm de forma a que não seja visivel viga  :Admirado:  alguém me perguntou isto ontem e por isso hoje fui confirmar  :SbSourire:  e está aqui a resposta.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Vê lá se deixas esse "móvel" com apresentação. :SbSourire:  
Já agora,vais fazer algum refugio??

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Vê lá se deixas esse "móvel" com apresentação. 
> Já agora,vais fazer algum refugio??


olá, Luís  :Olá:  

Fiz agora uma "kit kat"  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   e vim até aqui ver como anda o forum, mas isto promete podes querer que vai ficar com bom aspecto  :SbOk:  e
vou fazer um refugio, em principio acima do aquário seguindo a maioria das opiniões que tenho lido por aqui sendo que dizem ser melhor. E na iluminação tambem vou inventar um bocado  :Coradoeolhos:  enfim tenho aqui muito trabalhinho para fazer e me divertir.
Já agora pergunto eu, o teu móvel já está feito ou... também está parado por causa da casa nova??

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Joaquim  :Olá: 

Antes de mais, obrigado por estares a partilhar connosco este teu projecto.

Confesso que deposito em ti toda a confiança na sua montagem, mas devo confessar também que apenas pelas fotos, me doí o coração de imaginar tanto litro de agua em cima dessa estrutura. :yb663: 

Vou gostar de acompanhar os progressos dessa montagem (com fotos na nossa galeria)  :yb665:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> olá, Luís  
> 
> Fiz agora uma "kit kat"     e vim até aqui ver como anda o forum, mas isto promete podes querer que vai ficar com bom aspecto  e
> vou fazer um refugio, em principio acima do aquário seguindo a maioria das opiniões que tenho lido por aqui sendo que dizem ser melhor. E na iluminação tambem vou inventar um bocado  enfim tenho aqui muito trabalhinho para fazer e me divertir.
> Já agora pergunto eu, o teu móvel já está feito ou... também está parado por causa da casa nova??


Tudo parado :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  ,vai ser tudo montado no sitio,nem fazia sentido ser de outra forma,mas tál como te disse,practicamente já não tenho duvidas nenhumas sobre o quê e como montar,quando lhe pegar já vai ser de raiva. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Posso-te dizer que por exemplo o refugio vai ser elevado e remoto(do outro lado da parede)com alimentação a partir de uma bomba na coluna seca e queda pró aqua principal por gravidade em duas mangueiras,alem disso, fica com iluminação a contra-ciclo,faço notar que apenas o facto de ser solteiro e dono e Sr. da minha casa ,me permite este tipo de extravagancias e exentricidades. :SbSourire:  
O movel vai ficar com portas de correr e desencaixavéis e o acabamento ficará a condizer com o resto da sala.
A iluminação será um foco HQI de 400w ao centro com balastro electronico e por trás e pela frente leva uma calha T5 de 2x39w,cada uma delas com uma aquablue special(50/50) e outra actinica. :SbSourire2:  
Se houver oportunidade de ver esse teu Lego de perto,acredita que me vão surgir algumas ideias. :SbOk3:  
Mas ainda não disseste que tipo de aquario pretendes ter,é pra moles?LPSs?SPSs?misto??...só depois se póde começar a esboçar um projecto. :Cool:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Júlio  :Olá:  

Compreendo a preocupação que tem demonstrado na estrutura pois trata-se de um material que a maioria desconheçe, mas confesso que aquilo que menos me preocupa é exactamente ela, trabalho com este tipo de material há muito tempo em condições de exigencia de esforço permanente durante anos e o comportamento é excelente. Trata-se de um material que nos permite muitas aplicações só é pena o seu custo ser tão elevado em Portugal, e posso assegurar-te que eu tenho na minha empresa boas condições de compra pois alguns acessórios vem exclusivamente para mim, mas como diz o titulo é para um "ferrari" não se poupa.
Prometo que continuarei a colocar aqui a evolução de toda a máquina e quando vocês se fartarem, mandem-me dar uma curva  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Trata-se de um material que nos permite muitas aplicações só é pena o seu custo ser tão elevado em Portugal, e posso assegurar-te que eu tenho na minha empresa boas condições de compra pois alguns acessórios vem exclusivamente para mim, mas como diz o titulo é para um "ferrari" não se poupa.


Estou pra ver se gastas tudo na carroceria do Ferrari e depois lhe colocas o motor de um Punto,a electronica de um Lancia e os amortecedores de um Alfa Romeo...seria imperdoavél :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  ,vamos ter que "puxar por ti",afinal quem póde póde e mais nada. :SbSourire:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Luís

Até estar pronto vai levar algum tempinho e quanto ao tipo é... misto de certeza, depois logo se vê se tudo corre bem e consigo manter tudo o que tenho criado neste momento, é que já estão sofrendo com falta de espaço  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  sabes como é fala-se em casa nova e começa logo a ansiedade da mudança.  :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luís
> 
> Até estar pronto vai levar algum tempinho e quanto ao tipo é... misto de certeza, depois logo se vê se tudo corre bem e consigo manter tudo o que tenho criado neste momento, é que já estão sofrendo com falta de espaço    sabes como é fala-se em casa nova e começa logo a ansiedade da mudança.


Como eu te compreendo... :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Estou pra ver se gastas tudo na carroceria do Ferrari e depois lhe colocas o motor de um Punto,a electronica de um Lancia e os amortecedores de um Alfa Romeo...seria imperdoavél   ,vamos ter que "puxar por ti",afinal quem póde póde e mais nada.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Fiat não gosto, Alfa Romeu nunca me seduziu a comprar, Lancia tive um integral faz muito tempo e foi excelente... na época agora tenho um... SAAB com 270 Cv a gasolina para brincar de vez em quando  :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:  discreto como covém mas com eles no sítio  :SbOk5:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Eheheh.. o meu amanha vai levar mais um arranque. ehehe.. todo o tempinho livre é para ele..  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Fiat não gosto, Alfa Romeu nunca me seduziu a comprar, Lancia tive um integral faz muito tempo e foi excelente... na época agora tenho um... SAAB com 270 Cv a gasolina para brincar de vez em quando    discreto como covém mas com eles no sítio


270cv a gasosa? :EEK!:   :EEK!:  ...tás feito :SbSourire:  ...não te esquecas de armar em forreta no material pró aqua. :yb665:  
Óra portanto escumador Bubble-King,Red Dragon no retorno,Tunze na circulação,Lumenarc III na iluminação e o resto...póde ser Deltec. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> 270cv a gasosa?  ...tás feito ...não te esquecas de armar em forreta no material pró aqua. 
> Óra portanto escumador Bubble-King,Red Dragon no retorno,Tunze na circulação,Lumenarc III na iluminação e o resto...póde ser Deltec.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Tás todo baralhado já...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  logo no inicio do post eu disse que ía CONSTRUIR, logo significa fazer quase  tudo!!!  :SbSourire2:  aparelhos também :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   não é por nada mas acho que tenho capacidade de fazer melhor que muitas marcas  :SbSourire:  mesmo que isso por vezes custe mais  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  só que dá um gozo danado.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Tás todo baralhado já...    logo no inicio do post eu disse que ía CONSTRUIR, logo significa fazer quase  tudo!!!  aparelhos também    não é por nada mas acho que tenho capacidade de fazer melhor que muitas marcas  mesmo que isso por vezes custe mais   só que dá um gozo danado.


Desculpas da tanga... :yb624:  
Mas se realmente tirares algum coelho da cartóla...bem serei o 1º cliente para os teus DIYs. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola joaquim
espero ver esse ferrari nas pistas bem rapido :Pracima:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde

A primeira peça do motor já roda  :SbClown:  trata-se de um reactor de kalk construido pela mesma equipa da estrutura  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire21:  e encontra-se agora em teste de resistencia do motor que tem um consumo de 3 watt´s 1,5 rpm. A capacidade útil do depósito é de 15 litros o que em principio deve chegar para a reposição necessária do sistema  :SbSourire2:  
As fotos ficam para mais tarde porque ainda falta colar umas peças de acrílico e colocar a bomba de reposição na base.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boa tarde
> 
> A primeira peça do motor já roda  trata-se de um reactor de kalk construido pela mesma equipa da estrutura   e encontra-se agora em teste de resistencia do motor que tem um consumo de 3 watt´s 1,5 rpm. A capacidade útil do depósito é de 15 litros o que em principio deve chegar para a reposição necessária do sistema  
> As fotos ficam para mais tarde porque ainda falta colar umas peças de acrílico e colocar a bomba de reposição na base.


E a "carroceria"??não me digas que nem recorrendo a trabalho infantil tens isso pronto?? :SbSourire:  já sabes que o pessoal está todo na expectativa pra ver se isso se vai aguentar ou...desmoronar. :yb624:  
Venham as fotos. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> E a "carroceria"??não me digas que nem recorrendo a trabalho infantil tens isso pronto?? já sabes que o pessoal está todo na expectativa pra ver se isso se vai aguentar ou...desmoronar. 
> Venham as fotos.


A carroceria é a última coisa que me vai dar preocupações  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  já no que diz respeito ao "motor" esse sim vai dar trabalhinho  :SbOk:  e algumas dores de cabeça  :JmdALEnvers:  é que o bicho tem mesmo de ter garra nao dá para facilitar.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite  :Olá:  

Acabei agora com a minha equipa de mão-de-obra infantil mais uma etapa da minha estrutura e deixo-vos aqui mais algumas fotos da evolução.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:SbSourire2:   e mais algumas

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Grande Joaquim,estou a ver que isso começa a ganhar forma,pelo menos a carroceria já vai avançada e quanto ás engrenagens que são pra ser feitas á mão,já há alguma novidade?? :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Já sabes companheiro,se precisares de alguma ajuda é só apitares,será um prazer. :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Luís

As "engrenagens" já estão algumas feitas e outras em fase de projecto ou construção como por exemplo o compartimento frigorifico para guardar alimentos e compostos que precisam de refrigeração, além disso temos o reactor de kalc, o reactor de cálcio, o escumador, a sump, o controlador central, a iluminação, o simulador de fases lunares, etc.  :yb665:  enfim uma trabalheira dos diabos  :SbSourire:  ... mas vai dar um gozo danado ver isto "nas pistas" como alguém já disse  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2: 

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Acabei agora com a minha equipa de mão-de-obra infantil (...)


Para o próximo jantar quero que tragas esses teus "trabalhadores" .... não pode ser só trabalho!!!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia, Ricardo  :Olá:  

No próximo eles vão estar presentes mas não me responsabilizo pelos danos que possam causar  :HaEbouriffe:  em termos de ensinar algumas coisas aos adultos.
E já agora o próximo jantar acho que deve ser cá para sul é que sempre tem menos nevoeiro  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e também existem máquinas engraçadas (aquários) para vocês verem  :SbOk3:  

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

A mim parece-me uma solução para estruturas fantástica.
Não sei o preço, o Joaquim diz que não é barato, mas será que é mais caro que uma estrutura em ferro galvanizado?

Até estou a ter muitas ideias, pois estou a precisar de trocar a minha estrutura por uma um pouco mais comprida, e pensar um pouco mais avançado, não sei se me entendem...

Realmente com este material dá para fazer muita coisa. 
Aquela análise que o joaquim disse acerca das soldaduras é perfeitamente correcta, esta forma de "união" é muito melhor que uma soldadura.

Joaqui, tem MP.

Obrigado

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> A mim parece-me uma solução para estruturas fantástica.
> Não sei o preço, o Joaquim diz que não é barato, mas será que é mais caro que uma estrutura em ferro galvanizado?


Boas Ricardo,nem é preciso ser o Joaquim a responder,digo-te já que nem há comparação,com esse material da Hilti fica muito,mas muito mais caro. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Luis,

Mesmo assim o muito caro pode nao ser mais caro que ferro galvanizado. É certo que também não sei os valores para o galvanizado, por isso digo.
Fui ao site da Hilti e fiquei na dúvida de qual dos materias seria, o Sistema MQ HDG/ INOX ou Sistema MQ?

O primeiro pelo que li tem mais a ver com as nossas finalidades....

Dêem uma olhadela www.pt.hilti.com

Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> As "engrenagens" já estão algumas feitas e outras em fase de projecto ou construção como por exemplo o *compartimento frigorifico* para guardar alimentos e compostos que precisam de refrigeração...


Olá Joaquim,

Estou particulamente interessado em conhecer melhor esse tal "compartimento frigorifico". Dá mais informaçõoes depois... :Vitoria:  

Ainda não tirei da cabeça a possibilidade de ter um pequeno frigorifico e congelador só para os meus aquários. Na minha opinião pode ser muito útil! :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luis,
> 
> Mesmo assim o muito caro pode nao ser mais caro que ferro galvanizado. É certo que também não sei os valores para o galvanizado, por isso digo.


Boas,apesar de ter certeza daquilo que afirmei,vou deixar que seja o Joaquim a esclarecer essa duvida. :Cool:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...com esse material da Hilti fica muito,mas muito mais caro...


Já ouvi dizer a toda a gente que é caro... 

... liguei para uma loja daqui de Coimbra para saber preços.. a resposta foi:

"- Isso é caro!" ...  :Admirado:  


Será que não há quem diga o preço???? .. nem que seja aproximado?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Meus amigos, é assim, regra numero um: num aquário de salgados nunca se deve saber quantos  :SbRiche:  se tem investido  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  regra numero dois: nunca se deve culpar o aquário pelo divorcio  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  quase sempre quando se sabe os  :SbRiche:  acabamos a  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  ... ou a  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   depende do tipo de companhia que se tinha  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Ok, amanhã vou colocar os preços do material que utilizo nesta estrutura porque não os sei todos, além disso como gasto muito material deste na minha empresa fica dificil decorar referencias e preços. O que posso assegurar é que existem vários tipos e este particularmente é muito mais caro do que qualquer outro utilizado no fabrico de estruturas, tem é a particularidade de ser fácil executalas e sem dúvida que é muito mais duravel.
Fica a promessa, amanhã estão cá preços  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Ricardo Santos

O compartimento frigorifico vai ser feito por medida para guardar tudo o que seja necessário para a manutenção e alimentação do aquário, não se trata de falta de espaço ou preciosismo mas sim de poder aproveitar o calor provocado pelo sistema e utiliza-lo no aquecimento do aquário no inverno. Por uma questão de principio este projecto tem como grande objectivo a economia electrica e autonomia de todos os sistemas que o integram. Á medida que ele for evoluindo eu vou colocando fotos e todos poderão ver e criticar. Não foi por acaso que lhe chamei FERRARI  :Coradoeolhos:   A parte de baixo vai ser uma caixinha de surpresas  :SbSourire19:  e em cima também vai ter algumas inovações  :SbOk5:  espero que depois tudo funcione e vocês gostem do resultado final e venham fazer uma visita á máquina.
Vicios de adultos...  :SbSourire2:  outros tem playstation  :HaEbouriffe:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas  
> 
> Meus amigos, é assim, regra numero um: num aquário de salgados nunca se deve saber quantos  se tem investido    regra numero dois: nunca se deve culpar o aquário pelo divorcio    quase sempre quando se sabe os  acabamos a    ... ou a     depende do tipo de companhia que se tinha    
> Ok, amanhã vou colocar os preços do material que utilizo nesta estrutura porque não os sei todos, além disso como gasto muito material deste na minha empresa fica dificil decorar referencias e preços. O que posso assegurar é que existem vários tipos e este particularmente é muito mais caro do que qualquer outro utilizado no fabrico de estruturas, tem é a particularidade de ser fácil executalas e sem dúvida que é muito mais duravel.
> Fica a promessa, amanhã estão cá preços


Pois é Joaquim,o pessoal já passou de desconfiado a curioso,é bom sinal eheh. :SbRequin2:  
A mim tanbem me agrada esse material,haviamos de combinar um dias destes pra passar ai e ver isso de perto,quem sabe não fico mesmo convencido e ainda acabo por substituir aquela estrutura que fiz por uma dessas. :SbSourire:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Luís

Estás á vontade, basta combinar e vens cá ver a estrutura, depois se fazes ou não é contigo, eu só posso garantir que é seguro  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ... o... andar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Luís
> 
> Estás á vontade, basta combinar e vens cá ver a estrutura, depois se fazes ou não é contigo, eu só posso garantir que é seguro   ... o... andar       
> 
> Um abraço


Pois,resta saber se a estrutura é indestrutivel e a placa do prédio...nem por isso. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Quanto á visita,fica pra quando precisares ai de uma mãozinha,acho que tens o meu nr. de telf. :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia a todos  :Olá:  

Como o prometido é ...  :Coradoeolhos:   cá estou eu a cumprir o que vos prometi, os preços do material utilizado na estrutura para o meu aquário, vou apresenta-los por unidade e no caso da calha por metro, no entanto deixo á frente de cada um a quantidade minima de venda. O material do qual apresento os preços não é rigorosamente o que utilizo mas serve perfeitamente para a maioria dos casos em que voçês podem utilizar, pois trata-se de uma resistencia que dá para uns 20 anos.

Calha 7,09 e é vendida em pack de 12 metros
Parafuso de fixação 1,70 e é vendido em caixa de 50
Ligador T 3,63 e é vendido em caixa de 10
Ligador em angulo de 90º 1,88 e é vendido em caixa de 20
Ligador em angulo de 45º 1,88 e é vendido em caixa de 20
(outros acessórios não apresento preços por não fazerem parte do stock da marca em Portugal)
Curiosidade  :SbSourire:  
A minha estrutura tem neste momento 30 metros de calha + 186 parafusos + 34 angulos de 90º + 30 angulos de 45º + 24 T  :yb677:   :yb677:  e ainda não está terminada  :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Bom dia a todos  
> 
> Como o prometido é ...   cá estou eu a cumprir o que vos prometi, os preços do material utilizado na estrutura para o meu aquário, vou apresenta-los por unidade e no caso da calha por metro, no entanto deixo á frente de cada um a quantidade minima de venda. O material do qual apresento os preços não é rigorosamente o que utilizo mas serve perfeitamente para a maioria dos casos em que voçês podem utilizar, pois trata-se de uma resistencia que dá para uns 20 anos.
> 
> Calha 7,09 e é vendida em pack de 12 metros
> Parafuso de fixação 1,70 e é vendido em caixa de 50
> Ligador T 3,63 e é vendido em caixa de 10
> Ligador em angulo de 90º 1,88 e é vendido em caixa de 20
> Ligador em angulo de 45º 1,88 e é vendido em caixa de 20
> ...


Numa palavra...uiiii...até dói. :yb624:  
Ainda o Ricardo Carpinteiro tinha duvidas,a minha estrutura que é em tubo galvanizado,ficou em 50 o tubo(24m-4 varas de 6m) e mais 10 de esmalte anti-corrosão,não paguei as soldaduras,mas arranjava quem me as fizesse por uns 50,por isso na pior das hipoteses ficava em 110, neste caso,só 24m de calha desta da hilti fica logo em 170 e já nem falo nos acessorios,por isso estamos conversados. :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665: 
Pelas minhas contas Joaquim,se tivesses comprado tudo a esses preços e sendo obrigado a comprar essas quantidades por caixa,a estrutura já te tinha custado uns 830,pelo menos pra mim isso é um valor incomportável. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:EEK!:  Claro que comprei  :SbPiggy:  ninguém me deu nada, aconteçe que os preços que estão aí colocados são de PVPR e como eu compro quantidades significativas para a empresa existe óbviamente descontos, mas quando as pessoas dizem que não é barato, não é mesmo  :yb668:  
Por isso é que eu digo que num aquário salgado nunca se faz contas  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  porque as consequencias podem ser gravissimas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Mas um "ferrari" mereçe  :SbOk5:  que se lixe  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  além disso estou a construir uma coisa para puro prazer  :SbSourire19:  e para durar muitos anos.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Claro que comprei  ninguém me deu nada, aconteçe que os preços que estão aí colocados são de PVPR e como eu compro quantidades significativas para a empresa existe óbviamente descontos, mas quando as pessoas dizem que não é barato, não é mesmo  
> Por isso é que eu digo que num aquário salgado nunca se faz contas    porque as consequencias podem ser gravissimas       
> Mas um "ferrari" mereçe  que se lixe    além disso estou a construir uma coisa para puro prazer  e para durar muitos anos.
> 
> Um abraço


E eu estou mortinho por ver isso a rolár. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Muito provavelmente o teu vai á 1ª revisão e mudança de óleo,ainda antes de tirar o meu do stand :Icon Cry:  ,enfim...só não fico mais desanimado pq já houve pessoal que demorou cerca de 1 ano até ter tudo montado e no meu caso ainda só lá vão 4 meses. :Admirado:  
Força nisso Joaquim. :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Pois é Luis,

Realmente se não pudemos ter um Ferrari ficamos por um Renault ou Citroen  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  .

Realmente os preços que me apresentas da tua estrutura são muito convidativos, mas diz-me uma coisa, a tua estrutura é galvanizada?

Se assim for, será que me podes dar os contactos ou mesmo ir comigo um dia, para comprar o tubo para a minha e levar à tal pessoa que faz as soldaduras por 50, era muito bom!

Diz qq coisa.

Obrigado

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Pois é Luis,
> 
> Realmente se não pudemos ter um Ferrari ficamos por um Renault ou Citroen   .
> 
> Realmente os preços que me apresentas da tua estrutura são muito convidativos, mas diz-me uma coisa, a tua estrutura é galvanizada?
> 
> Se assim for, será que me podes dar os contactos ou mesmo ir comigo um dia, para comprar o tubo para a minha e levar à tal pessoa que faz as soldaduras por 50, era muito bom!
> 
> Diz qq coisa.
> ...


Boas Ricardo,
Não te esqueças que a minha estrutura só ficou ao preço que ficou,pq eu tanbem ali meti muito trabalhinho :SbSourire:  ,1º tive que ir comprar o tubo,depois como só vendem em varas de 6m,tive que o estar a cortár á rectificadora em peças que coubessem na minha mala,depois tive que estar a endireitar os cortes com precisão e a preparar para ser soldada,depois a pessoa que me soldou é que me devia favores e por isso ficou por um jantar e se assim não fosse é que eventualmente me levaria uns 50,mas a mim e por especial favor pois o homem é mecanico e não serralheiro a qq outra pessoa,ou não aceitava o trabalho ou levava muito mais e não esquecer que quem rectificou as soldaduras e pintou tudo fui eu,por isso a não ser que te queiras dár a todo este trabalho,nunca conseguirás fazer tão barato. :yb668:  
De qq modo deixo-te o contacto da empresa onde comprei o tubo e como tens uma filial ai mais perto,pódes sempre telefonar ou passar por lá a ver o preço do tubo: http://www.ferrus.pt/  ,agora duvido é que arranjes quem te solde isso por menos de uns 100,só o que gasta de fio e o tempo demão-de-obra... :Admirado:  

PS-É impressão minha ou éras tu que tinhas uns contactos no Norte que faziam isso a preços muito convidativos?... :EEK!:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Acabei agora de isolar as laterais da zona onde o aquário vai ser colocado e vou colocar um fundo preto também em material isolante, a parte de cima para a iluminação já tem a estrutura de apoio feita e amanhã vai ser toda forrada com madeira de forma a ficar tudo igual e em condições de me dedicar á parte dos equipamentos  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
Depois mais umas duas ou tres semanas e é começar a carregar água para fazer a mudança dos  :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbPoisson9:  e restantes vivos, depois vem as merecidas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   e pronto já está  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  o brinquedo novo.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas
> 
> Acabei agora de isolar as laterais da zona onde o aquário vai ser colocado e vou colocar um fundo preto também em material isolante, a parte de cima para a iluminação já tem a estrutura de apoio feita e amanhã vai ser toda forrada com madeira de forma a ficar tudo igual e em condições de me dedicar á parte dos equipamentos    
> Depois mais umas duas ou tres semanas e é começar a carregar água para fazer a mudança dos     e restantes vivos, depois vem as merecidas     e pronto já está    o brinquedo novo.


Então e o aquario propriamente dito(vidro), já está feito??
Sempre usaste o tál vidro de que falámos??
Quando chegar a parte de acartar com 1000lt de agua,é que vai ser bonito,enfim...ainda bem que é um 1º andar(acho eu). :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> PS-É impressão minha ou éras tu que tinhas uns contactos no Norte que faziam isso a preços muito convidativos?...


Luis,

Não é impressão tua. O meu contacto é uma pessoa aqui conhecida do forum, e faz um trabalho muito bom e a preços excelentes, só que é so em ferro, o que eu quero é galvanizado tal como tu tens. Compreendeste agora?

Obrigado pelo site, vou ver se me desenrasco.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, Luís

Na altura de cargar a água deixo esse prazer para ti  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  estou a brincar é claro  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  a água vem de carrinho e é bombeada do mar directamente para os bidons dentro da carrinha, temos que facilitar as coisas, além disso não preciso dos 1000 lt porque vou aproveitar a água do aquário onde mantenho agora os vivos que vão depois povoar a nova máquina.
Quanto a vidro fui lá ver e não gostei do que vi e então em principio na 3ªfeira já estará outro feito como eu quero, dizem eles  :SbPoiss:   :SbPoiss:   :SbPoiss:  nisso sou teimoso, ou é como quero ou não há  :SbRiche:  para ninguém  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boa tarde, Luís
> 
> Na altura de cargar a água deixo esse prazer para ti     estou a brincar é claro    a água vem de carrinho e é bombeada do mar directamente para os bidons dentro da carrinha, temos que facilitar as coisas, além disso não preciso dos 1000 lt porque vou aproveitar a água do aquário onde mantenho agora os vivos que vão depois povoar a nova máquina.
> Quanto a vidro fui lá ver e não gostei do que vi e então em principio na 3ªfeira já estará outro feito como eu quero, dizem eles    nisso sou teimoso, ou é como quero ou não há  para ninguém


Nem mais quem manda póde :yb624:  ,alem disso já vi que tens as ideias bem maturadas,por isso acredito que farás a coisa certa. :SbOk3:  
Quanto ao "acartanço",já sabes que a ajuda que te ofereço é honesta e de boa vontade. :Pracima:  
Já punhas éra mais umas fotozitas a documentar o avanço dos trabalhos. :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Fotos agora não  :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  deixei a máquina no carro e não me apetece ir buscar  :SbPiggy:  mas prometo que amanhã não falta a evolução  :SbOk3:  
Agora vou dedicar-me a mais umas peçinhas do motor que também tenho que fabricar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
E fica descansado Luís, vou cravar-te ajuda na montagem final  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Enquanto não há updates  :Smile: ... 



As medidas da frente são mesmo aquelas que disseste lá atrás? 70 - 80 - 70? É que não conseguia que aquilo se encaixasse na perspectiva de maneira nenhuma com essas medidas.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Alfredo  :Olá:  

Está muito engraçada a tua montagem e podes crer que vai ser considerada, as medidas são ao contrario 80-70-80 mais ou menos isso :Admirado:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  A minha idéia não é bem essa é mais deixar uma boa área de areia nas tres frentes mas tudo ainda está muito "verdinho". Já agora o meu trabalhador infantil agradeçe-te o facto de o deixares com a cabeça fora de água  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá

Para satisfazer a vossa curiosidade cá vai a ultima evolução  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

olá Joaquim,
estou a acompanhar com muita atenção esta tua montagem, e acho que esta espetacular, agora so espero que o motor desse ferrari seja suficiente para essa carroçaria :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :tutasla:   Parabens.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb668:  Está muito pequeno  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Fernando  :Olá:  

Também eu espero que o motor desta máquina faça inveja ao nome de baptismo, vamos ver se consigo claro que conto com todos vós quando chegar a hora das dúvidas  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  e elas vão ser muitas.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Enquanto não há updates ... 
> 
> 
> 
> As medidas da frente são mesmo aquelas que disseste lá atrás? 70 - 80 - 70? É que não conseguia que aquilo se encaixasse na perspectiva de maneira nenhuma com essas medidas.


´
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


...só tu Alfredo. :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Está muito pequeno


Joaquim,tenho que dizer que estou a gostar bastante do aspecto da carroceria :Pracima:  ,mas o que me está a deixar verdadeiramente curioso são as engrenagens,uma vez que dizes que vai ser tudo "hand made",estou pra ver como é que sairão e se é mesmo tudo,bem presumo que pelo menos as bombas já as compres montadas. :SbSourire:  
Já agora que material usaste para o fundo preto??

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aqui vão mais umas  :Smile:  (é que estão a sair como as cerejas, é umas atrás das outras)

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Joaquim,tenho que dizer que estou a gostar bastante do aspecto da carroceria ,mas o que me está a deixar verdadeiramente curioso são as engrenagens,uma vez que dizes que vai ser tudo "hand made",estou pra ver como é que sairão e se é mesmo tudo,bem presumo que pelo menos as bombas já as compres montadas. 
> Já agora que material usaste para o fundo preto??


A base de assentamento do aquário é como não poderia deixar de ser "esferovite" em placas cruzadas até atingir os 50 mm de altura, o revestimento das paredes de fundo tem uma camada de 20 mm de esferovite e na frente desta tem uma placa de armstrog 10 mm negro de 7000 microns de densidade para isolamento térmico do aquário e ao mesmo tempo dar o efeito escuro que eu particularmente gosto de ver no fundo  :SbOk5: 
Quanto ás bombas ainda vou pensar  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> A base de assentamento do aquário é como não poderia deixar de ser "esferovite" em placas cruzadas até atingir os 50 mm de altura, o revestimento das paredes de fundo tem uma camada de 20 mm de esferovite e na frente desta tem uma placa de armstrog 10 mm negro de 7000 microns de densidade para isolamento térmico do aquário e ao mesmo tempo dar o efeito escuro que eu particularmente gosto de ver no fundo 
> Quanto ás bombas ainda vou pensar


Parece-me uma exelente solução,isolamento e estética num só. :Pracima:  
Quanto ás bombas,se "patenteares" alguma coisa com caudal de 6500lt/h,boa capacidade de elevação e consumo de uns 50w...´tanbem quero uma. :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Parabens pelo projecto.  :SbOk2:  

Só espero que não te fartes, porque essa tua teoria de ser um
investimento para muitos anos... :yb665:   :SbQuestion2:  

Já ouvi aqui muita gente a dizer isso e 
passados 6 meses estarem a vender tudo. :yb668:  

Mas espero que não porque esse teu aquario de canto 
está a ficar muito bonito.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Carlos  :Olá:  

Podes ficar descansado que não desisto  :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  sempre tive aquários e matenho alguns há mais de vinte anos que ainda estão a funcionar e bem  :SbOk:  
Claro que este é um desafio diferente e mais exigente pois a água salgada é diferente dos aquários de água doce mas não me mete medo, se tivesse que desistir já o tinha feito há uns meses atrás quando perdi todos os vivos e muitos  :SbRiche:  por adicionar um produto que deitou tudo a perder e tive que recomeçar do zero  :yb620:  . Neste momento tenho outro aquário de + - 700 lt a carburar e é de lá que vem os habitantes para este meu "ferrari" :SbSourire:  a unica coisa que me deixa um pouco desanimado é que sei que quando chegar ao fim vai haver qualquer coisa que vou alterar e nunca vou estar plenamente satisfeito  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  mas isso é o meu feitio, nunca fico completamente satisfeito com o que tenho.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

Ola Joaquim

Parabéns pelo teu projecto. Tenho uma dúvida. estou pensando em montar um aquario e gostei muito dessa placa preta que vais colocar na parte traseira do teu aqua. Onde posso arranjar esse material? Estou pensando em usar no meu. Um abraço e continua. Estou desejoso de ver como fica esse ferrari porque o meu vai ser um "renault".
Como podes ver eu sou outro Luis Carrilho
Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Carrilho 2  :SbSourire:  

Espero que não leves a mal a identificação, o material chama-se armstrong, vende-se em mantas de 1,5 mt de largura por 50 mt de comprimento. Eu uso isto na minha actividade profissional e desconheço se é vendido de outra forma, o que posso fazer é dispensar-te um bocado com o comprimento que precisares e enviar-te isso pela transportadora se quizeres. O material é tipo uma esponja e eu usei a de 10mm.
Quanto a fazeres um "Renault" dou o maior apoio, vamos lá competir  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

Não me importo do Carrilho 2. Estou pensando em fazer um aqua com 120 C x 50 A x 70 L mas por agora é um inicio de um projecto. Quando eu precisar um pouco desse material depois falo contigo. Qual o efeito desse material no teu aqua? Qual o objectivo?
Fica bem
Luis Carrilho

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá, Carrilho 2  
> 
> Espero que não leves a mal a identificação, o material chama-se armstrong, vende-se em mantas de 1,5 mt de largura por 50 mt de comprimento. Eu uso isto na minha actividade profissional e desconheço se é vendido de outra forma, o que posso fazer é dispensar-te um bocado com o comprimento que precisares e enviar-te isso pela transportadora se quizeres. O material é tipo uma esponja e eu usei a de 10mm.
> Quanto a fazeres um "Renault" dou o maior apoio, vamos lá competir    
> 
> Um abraço


Mestre Joaquim,aqui o Carrilho 1 :yb624:  ,pedia-te se não me arranjavas um bocadinho disso com 1.90m :SbSourire:  ,e nem é preciso mandares nada pela transportadora. :yb624:  
Tenho consciencia dos meus limites e condicionantes,mas não gosto nada de ser modesto,se o meu não chegar a ser um Ferrari ou Porsche,pelo menos que seja prai um M5. :SbSourire:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Luís I  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Quando quizeres basta dizeres, estás á vontade que dispenso-te o armstrong mas só envio por transportadora  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e desde já podes também entrar na competição, só é preciso CV  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas, Luís I    
> 
> Quando quizeres basta dizeres, estás á vontade que dispenso-te o armstrong mas só envio por transportadora     e desde já podes também entrar na competição, só é preciso CV    
> 
> Um abraço


Ok Joaquim,tanbem não há pressa,quando chegar a altura eu depois digo-te. :SbOk3:  
Os CV não são tudo,tanbem faz muita falta um bom "kit dúnhas". :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Não me importo do Carrilho 2. Estou pensando em fazer um aqua com 120 C x 50 A x 70 L mas por agora é um inicio de um projecto. Quando eu precisar um pouco desse material depois falo contigo. Qual o efeito desse material no teu aqua? Qual o objectivo?
> Fica bem
> Luis Carrilho


Olá, Luís 

O efeito principal deste material é o isolamento térmico, eu pretendo com a forma como estou a construir o aquário que ele tenha a menor oscilação possivel da temperatura da água durante todo o ano, para isso já equipei a sala com um ar condicionado calculado para o efeito e o isolamento de todo o circuito por onde a água do aquário possa passar é importante. A cor preta é mais um "dois em um" porque ao mesmo tempo é a cor que eu gosto de ver no fundo.
Outra das vantagens deste material é que também absorve pequenas vibrações que existem normalmente na habitação (por exemplo o fechar de uma porta transmite vibração á parede e ao chão) evitando assim que estas vibrações perturbem os peixes. 

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas amigo Galinhas,então esse Ferrari,está quase pronto pra um teste de estrada? :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Luís  :Olá:  

Está quase, mais umas tres semanas e o teste principal está aí para ver se funciona, ainda hoje fui gastar mais uns  :SbRiche:  em peças e peçinhas para a construção do "motor" e computador de bordo  :Coradoeolhos:  isto tem de ficar digno da marca que o inspira  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   e por falar nisso já tenho emblema  :SbOk5:  pronto para colar no final. 
A electrónica agora deve demorar mais um pouco a fazer e penso que dentro de tres a quatro semanas estrá pronto para receber a carga e começar a corrida, pois já ouvi dizer que vou ter por aí concorrencia.  :SbRequin2:  
Mas podes ficar descansado que estou a fazer tudo para ganhar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
E tu ... continuas á espera ou o teu já tem evolução ?

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:SbSourire2:  Mais uma peça para ensaio  :Admirado:  acabei a montagem do reactor de cálcio, espero que não me tenha enganado em nada e que funcione mesmo.
Aproveitei algum material que andava meio esquecido e meti mãos á obra para mais um componente desta máquina  :SbSourire:  sendo assim já tenho:
sump, reactor de kalc, reactor de cálcio, escumador, controlador de nivel e repositor de água, computador de bordo e frigorifico (em construção)  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
e ainda me falta pensar no refugio, na iluminação e nas fazes da lua. Para já acho que chega  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> E tu ... continuas á espera ou o teu já tem evolução ?
> 
> Um abraço


Boas Joaquim,
Infelizmente está tudo em parado :Icon Cry:  ,enquanto o embróglio das obras não se resolver estou(muito a contra gosto diga-se)de pés e mãos atadas :CylGrenouilleTriste:   e já decidi que não compro mais nada,enquanto não puder começar a montar tudo,1ºpq o que me póde parecer acertado aqui á distancia,póde não "casar" bem no próprio sitio e 2º pq alguns dos equipamentos escolhidos são carissimos e não me posso esquecer que só de registos,escrituras etc vai ser uma fortuna. :Admirado:  
Por isso só me resta ter uma paciencia chinesa :CylDentsLapin:   e ir acompanhando com agrado os projectos que aqui vão aparecendo,como o teu. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

O meu hoje já deu bastante trablho  :SbAfricainPerplexe:  agora vou desenhar a cabelagem eléctrica para descontrair um bocado e realinhar todos os componentes de forma a caberem debaixo do aquário permitido uma manutenção sem grandes problemas. Mas garanto-te que é um desafio engraçado  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  de repente tudo ou quase tudo tem de mudar de lugar.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Então esse Ferrari já anda na estrada ou ainda só está no estaleiro? 

Boa sorte para esse projecto!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, José

Ainda faltam uns dias para os primeiros testes, não muitos espero eu, mas o vidro tem complicado um pouco o arranque.  :Admirado:  foi dificil arranjar quem executasse os angulos a 22,5º para as tres frentes, daí a demora.
Mas penso que não vai além de mais 2 a 3 semanas.

Um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá, José
> 
> Ainda faltam uns dias para os primeiros testes, não muitos espero eu, mas o vidro tem complicado um pouco o arranque.  foi dificil arranjar quem executasse os angulos a 22,5º para as tres frentes, daí a demora.
> Mas penso que não vai além de mais 2 a 3 semanas.
> 
> Um abraço


Mas sempre arranjás-te?  :Admirado:  

Espero que sim, e já agora, já ouviste falar de colagem de vidro através de resina? É que pelo que ouvi falar... é um espectáculo (agora em questão de euros, para mim é uma incógnita!)!!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:  Até que enfim  :SbOk:  consegui que o aquário fosse construido, com os angulos que queria e ao milimetro, já agora aproveito para dar os parabens ao pessoal da VIDROMOLDURA, que ao fim deste tempo todo lá resolveu o problema e deixou os cantos como eu queria. Depois foi aquele stress  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  para carregar o bicho até casa e agora está pronto para se dar inicio á montagem. 
Esta é a fase mais complicada  :Admirado:  e eu que julgava que não, é que na altura da verdade e com medo de se cometer erros as duvidas multiplicam-se e alteramos as coisas diversas vezes, mas conto com vocês para darem uma ajuda e isto funcionar mesmo a sério  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  é que fazer um bicho destes não é fácil, não existe nada á venda que sirva na perfeição e então é  :SbBienvenu1:   :SbBienvenu1:  á obra e fazer muitos dos componentes, como por exemplo a calha de iluminação em que estou a pensar usar 3 HQI ao centro e T5 nas laterais, já no que diz respeito á lua vou utilizar as várias fazes com led´s e um controlador electronico, tudo de fabrico caseiro. Ou seja já tenho trabalho para as proximas 2 semanas  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

E fotos do aquário???

Também construi as minhas calhas de iluminação, portanto se necesitares de alguma ajuda apita!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Até que enfim  consegui que o aquário fosse construido, com os angulos que queria e ao milimetro, já agora aproveito para dar os parabens ao pessoal da VIDROMOLDURA, que ao fim deste tempo todo lá resolveu o problema e deixou os cantos como eu queria. Depois foi aquele stress   para carregar o bicho até casa e agora está pronto para se dar inicio á montagem. 
> Esta é a fase mais complicada  e eu que julgava que não, é que na altura da verdade e com medo de se cometer erros as duvidas multiplicam-se e alteramos as coisas diversas vezes, mas conto com vocês para darem uma ajuda e isto funcionar mesmo a sério     é que fazer um bicho destes não é fácil, não existe nada á venda que sirva na perfeição e então é   á obra e fazer muitos dos componentes, como por exemplo a calha de iluminação em que estou a pensar usar 3 HQI ao centro e T5 nas laterais, já no que diz respeito á lua vou utilizar as várias fazes com led´s e um controlador electronico, tudo de fabrico caseiro. Ou seja já tenho trabalho para as proximas 2 semanas


Finalmente Joaquim,tava a ver que não. :SbSourire:  
Quem é que te manda ter ideias originais num pais destes?... :yb624:   :yb624:  
Afinal o vidro sempre foi do tál que falámos?
Espero que agora tudo corra bem e brevemente vamos ter esse Ferrari em ensaios de estrada. :SbSourire:  

PS-Se precisares de ajuda nalguma coisa já sabes. :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> E fotos do aquário???
> 
> Também construi as minhas calhas de iluminação, portanto se necesitares de alguma ajuda apita!


Obrigado Ricardo

Vou aproveitar a tua oferta e colocar-te alguma questão de certeza, quanto a fotos só lá para 3ª feira, é que ainda não tenho o aquário em cima da estrutura porque os passa-muros de 50 estavam esgotados e só depois de estarem colocádos é que vai para o sítio.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Luís

É verdade ás vezes pensamos que vivemos na Europa e depois temos destas surpresas  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  mas lá consegui que a minha idéia maluca fosse realizada  :SbPiggy:  mas continuo a dizer que um angulo de 22,5º é uma coisa banal... pelo menos para mim era até a uns tempos atrás, só que para a industria vidreira dá cá uma trabalheira  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  tudo o que passe de fazer arestas é...  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  estupidamente dificil. 
Mas já cá está em casa e agora é começar a montagem e não penses que te escapas porque vais alinhar quando for para isto for fazer testes  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...  :Olá:  

Bem Joaquim, ainda ontem me lembrei do "Ferrari" e me perguntei que seria feito dele!

Pois é... Aqui está ele! Fico contente de saber que o projecto não parou! 

Enfim, apenas gostaria de saber como foi colado o aquário (se com silicone ou por outro método) e caso tenhas o esquema das moon-light se o poderias colocar no fórum, para que se alguém quisesse fazer um DIY... O fizesse (de referir que qualquer um pode encontrar componentes electrónicos para estes DIY na Dimofel, na Av. da Liberdade - Junto à transversal para a Praça da Alegria )!

Editado: Referi a Dimofel, pois é que que utilizo e conheço... podendo no entanto existir outras, até quem sabe melhor!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas, Luís
> 
> É verdade ás vezes pensamos que vivemos na Europa e depois temos destas surpresas    mas lá consegui que a minha idéia maluca fosse realizada  mas continuo a dizer que um angulo de 22,5º é uma coisa banal... pelo menos para mim era até a uns tempos atrás, só que para a industria vidreira dá cá uma trabalheira      tudo o que passe de fazer arestas é...    estupidamente dificil. 
> Mas já cá está em casa e agora é começar a montagem e não penses que te escapas porque vais alinhar quando for para isto for fazer testes


Vamos a isso companheiro,já sabes que não sou de "tirar o corpo fóra". :SbSourire:  
Então e umas fotozitas desse bicho,pra podermos apreciar o que deu tanta "trabalhera cumpádri"?... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boas...  
> 
> Bem Joaquim, ainda ontem me lembrei do "Ferrari" e me perguntei que seria feito dele!
> 
> Pois é... Aqui está ele! Fico contente de saber que o projecto não parou! 
> 
> Enfim, apenas gostaria de saber como foi colado o aquário (se com silicone ou por outro método) e caso tenhas o esquema das moon-light se o poderias colocar no fórum, para que se alguém quisesse fazer um DIY... O fizesse (de referir que qualquer um pode encontrar componentes electrónicos para estes DIY na Dimofel, na Av. da Liberdade - Junto à transversal para a Praça da Alegria)!


Boas, José  :Olá:  

O ferrari é para ir em frente nunca abandonria um projecto e muito menos este, em boa verdade desanimei um pouco com a questão dos vidros pois levaram muito tempo e eu fui teimoso em não abdicar do que queria mas agora já está e é começar a montagem o mais rápido possivel. Por esta altura já tudo devia estar pronto.
Respondendo á tua pergunta o aquário foi coládo com silicone preto, o tradicional, senão no fim do ano ainda estava á espera  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  
Quanto á lua assim que tiver tudo desenhado e feito coloco aqui para que outros possam fazer se quizerem.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas, José  
> 
> O ferrari é para ir em frente nunca abandonria um projecto e muito menos este, em boa verdade desanimei um pouco com a questão dos vidros pois levaram muito tempo e eu fui teimoso em não abdicar do que queria mas agora já está e é começar a montagem o mais rápido possivel. Por esta altura já tudo devia estar pronto.
> Respondendo á tua pergunta o aquário foi coládo com silicone preto, o tradicional, senão no fim do ano ainda estava á espera   
> Quanto á lua assim que tiver tudo desenhado e feito coloco aqui para que outros possam fazer se quizerem.


Mais uma vez...  :Olá:  

Perguntei pois quando comprei os vidros para fazer o meu aquário, na fábrica disseram-me que se tivesse dito que era para um aquário tinham feito as arestas a 45º e que me indicariam um local onde "soldar" os vidros com resina! Infelizmente nunca me chegaram a dizer o local, no entanto poderia ser que soubesses!!!

Uma outra pergunta de que me lembrei de fazer e visto que o teu aquário é enorme, foi de como o colocaste em casa? Usaste um elevador externo ou foi mesmo elevador/escadas e braços?? Caso tenhas usado a primeira opção será que podes colocar valores de quanto custou??

Um abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, José  :Olá:  

Na colagem do vidro nem sequer tentei outros métodos, porque a determinada altura já estava farto de tantas dificuldades e queria era o aquário pronto, por isso fiquei-me pelo tradicional silicone. 
O meu aquário veio cá para casa tal como as pedras das piramides  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  a braços e  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  pesa que se farta, mas antes treinamos com a sump que é mais pequena  :Coradoeolhos:   e como é de prever aquilo não cabia no elevador por isso escadinhas e força precisa-se  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  e vamos a isto. 
Quanto ao teu se não tiveres coragem de usar o método que eu usei podes sempre recorrer a uma grua, não sei qual a altura do teu andar mas eu costumo usar uma de aluguer que tem um alcanse de 13 metros e custa 180  :SbRiche:  é a que uso nos painéis solares e nos chiller´s de ar condicionado, e posso garantir que aquilo é muito preciso nos movimentos e resolve na prefeição esse tipo de transporte, se quizere depois dou-te o contacto.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas, José  
> 
> Na colagem do vidro nem sequer tentei outros métodos, porque a determinada altura já estava farto de tantas dificuldades e queria era o aquário pronto, por isso fiquei-me pelo tradicional silicone. 
> O meu aquário veio cá para casa tal como as pedras das piramides     a braços e     pesa que se farta, mas antes treinamos com a sump que é mais pequena   e como é de prever aquilo não cabia no elevador por isso escadinhas e força precisa-se   e vamos a isto.


Então quer dizer que não te lembraste de cobrar a mesma ajuda que me deste,resumindo,livrei-me de boa. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
ólha lá e mandaste fazer isso com que espessura?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Mandei fazer de várias espessuras  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  conforme a função do vidro, mas básicamente 15mm e 12mm, e sem travessas pelo meio, aliás isso era ponto assente, mas fica descansado que está travado a toda a volta embora não como é costume, enfim paranóias minhas, factores de segurança respeitados e mais o factor C para dormir descansado.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas, José  
> 
> ...
> O meu aquário veio cá para casa tal como as pedras das piramides     a braços e    
> 
> ...
> eu costumo usar uma de aluguer que tem um alcanse de 13 metros e custa 180  é a que uso nos painéis solares e nos chiller´s de ar condicionado, e posso garantir que aquilo é muito preciso nos movimentos e resolve na prefeição esse tipo de transporte, se quizere depois dou-te o contacto.
> 
> Um abraço


Mais uma vez...

Boas... :Olá:  

Pois imagino que deva ter dado um trabalhão...  :yb663:   :yb663:  

Quanto à pergunta que coloquei, não era para mim, era para o membro José Carlos (http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....0606#post70606) que queria saber o custo das mesmas (infelizmente ainda está para tarde a minha necessidade do uso de uma grua, uma vez que terei de mudar de casa, para mudar para um novo aquário)! Seja como for na altura já sei com quem vou falar para arranjar um contacto!

Um abraço e obrigado!  :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde colegas  :Olá:  

já estou na fase derradeira das montagens, consegui ultrapassar os ultimos obstaculos e precaussos do caminho e está quase pronto para o arranque.
Já tenho metada da água dentro do aquário, toda a areia tambem já lá se encontra e já começou a sair bicharada de dentro da areia que eu nem tinha visto antes. Agora estou a fazer as tubagens de ligação á sump, escumador, reactor de cálcio, bomba de retorno, etc. Ás vezes faltam componentes e lá tenho que inventar mas está no bom caminho. 
Amanhã começo a transferir o que tenho no outro aquário e espero que corra tudo bem.  :yb663:  
Isto leva água que se farta e ainda estão perto de 200 kg de RV para cargar cá para cima  :yb620:  e começar a colocar nos sítios certos. Enfim, um FS diferente para variar.

----------


## Roberto Passos

Boas, está muito legal sua montagem, boa sorte nesse novo reef. Estamos acostumados a ver um brasileiro pilotando uma ferrari, parece que agora temos um português :Pracima:  abraços.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Joaquim,
E fotos do passo a passo?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Oi Roberto  :Olá:  

Voces tem um brazileiro conduzindo um FERRARI na F1 mas ele foi feito na Europa, por isso estamos mais aptos a dirigir essa maquina  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Não leve a mal estou brincando, vamos ver se depois eu consigo dirigir da forma que ele merece. 

Um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, João Carlos  :Olá:  

As fotos ficam para um pouco mais tarde, agora todos os esforços são dirigidos para montar rápidamente toda a artilharia que isto exige e tentar não cometer erros para que os vivos que vem para este novo aquário não se sintam pior do que estão agora.  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  Além disso isto leva água que se farta e tenho muito que trabalhar para que fique como quero, tudo é novo aqui desde a estrutura ao aquário passando pela parte electrica e electronica e muitos dos diversos equipamentos necessários ao funcionamento do sistema, alguns deles até tenho duvidas de como se montam  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ás vezes fico todo baralhado  :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  e tenho que seguir  as instruções.
Quanto a fotos e setup fiquem descansados que a exploração de trabalho infantil continua  :SbOk5:  e ele está tirando as fotos (por vezes até demais) e tomando os apontamentos, falta saber é se no fim vai conseguir ler o que escreveu  :Coradoeolhos:  

um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas, João Carlos  
> 
> As fotos ficam para um pouco mais tarde, agora todos os esforços são dirigidos para montar rápidamente toda a artilharia que isto exige e tentar não cometer erros para que os vivos que vem para este novo aquário não se sintam pior do que estão agora.    Além disso isto leva água que se farta e tenho muito que trabalhar para que fique como quero, tudo é novo aqui desde a estrutura ao aquário passando pela parte electrica e electronica e muitos dos diversos equipamentos necessários ao funcionamento do sistema, alguns deles até tenho duvidas de como se montam    ás vezes fico todo baralhado    e tenho que seguir  as instruções.
> Quanto a fotos e setup fiquem descansados que a exploração de trabalho infantil continua  e ele está tirando as fotos (por vezes até demais) e tomando os apontamentos, falta saber é se no fim vai conseguir ler o que escreveu  
> 
> um abraço


Galinhas,se precisares ai de uma mão(ou mesmo duas :SbSourire:  )diz qq coisa,não te acanhes. :SbOk2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Obrigado, Luís  :Olá:  

Se calhar amanhã ou depois és capaz de ser cravado não te preocupes  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  há por aqui muita coisa para fazer  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  e por vezes duas cabeças pensam melhor. Depois eu ligo-te, sabes que também trabalho e o tempo fica sempre curto para este vício.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Obrigado, Luís  
> 
> Se calhar amanhã ou depois és capaz de ser cravado não te preocupes      há por aqui muita coisa para fazer   e por vezes duas cabeças pensam melhor. Depois eu ligo-te, sabes que também trabalho e o tempo fica sempre curto para este vício.
> 
> Um abraço


Sem problema Galinhas,é só combinármos e ideias é comigo,até dizem que sou idiota. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas pessoal  :Olá:  

Hoje já tenho umas fotos dos primeiros testes do Ferrari, ainda não está definida toda a disposição da rocha até porque não é fácil colocar os + - 260 kg da dita logo á primeira, mas vou tentar que fique alguma coisa de jeito, quem já o viu ao vivo sabe que custa a chegar a determinados sitios do aquario e isso obriga a pensar bem antes de colocar mais uma pedra  :yb624:

----------


## Micael Alves

xi pá 

tá ai um esquema que e´qualquer coisa parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

tens que mostrar a casa das maquinas 

uma vez mais parabens

----------


## Luis Rosa

Está porreiro! Mas em vez de anexares as imagens faz o upload delas pelo reeforum... ficaram pequenas  :yb668:  Não se consegue ver bem os detalhes!  :Big Grin: 

Cumps

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Ok, a fotografia não é a minha especialidade mas vou tentar colocar maior, fica a promessa  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  mas aviso já que o resultado pode ser um fiasco  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Vista geral quando acenderam as primeiras lampadas

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Vamos lá tentar colocar mais algumas  :Admirado:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Boa noite, Micael

A casa das máquinas ainda está toda desarrumada mas amanhã coloco uma foto do que já está feito. :Pracima:  

Um abraço

----------


## Micael Alves

boa noite joaquim

um dos peixes que se vé numa das fotos é um picasso ?

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   é isso mesmo Micael, um Picasso :SbRequin2:   e tenho também um Imperador naquela fase de transição para adulto, mas asseguro-te que nenhum deles toca nos corais. E todos tem espaço de sobra para evitar guerrilhas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  neste novo aquário.
Mas se por acaso vier a existir algum conflito futuro faço uma troca com um membro do forum que tenha um aquário só de peixes.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas amigo Galinhas,
Finalmente cá aparecem umas "spy photos" do Ferrari  :yb624:  e faço um mea culpa por ainda não o ter visto ao vivo :Admirado:  ,uma vez que já me fizeste um simpatico convite. :SbOk2:  
Pois é Galinhas,que dizer?...parece-me muito bem,embora as fotos não sejam famosas :yb665:   tenho a certeza que isso ao vivo deve estar muito bonito.
Aquilo que esse aqua será no futuro vai ser muito influenciado por decisões que aos poucos terás de tomar,nomeadamente quanto ao tipo de peixes e corais que quererás colocar,em relação a corais eu tenho alguns gostos e preferencias muito proprias,mas que dada a forma e o tamanho do teu aqua seriam sem duvida uma mais valia a nivel estetico,já quanto a peixes,não concordo muito com a seleção que ai tens,muito sinceramente o Picasso saia fóra e tentava ter ai um pequeno cardume(o tipo de peixe teria de ser cuidadosamente escolhido),pois a vida que essa dinamica de grupo dá ao aqua é fantastica e afinal essa "coisa" tem 1000lt de agua. :SbSourire:  
No entanto estou mesmo curioso é com as "entranhas" desse bicho,principalmente a nivel de iluminação e das soluções tecnicas encontradas. :SbSourire2:  
Espero por isso brevemente aceitar o teu convite e ir ver isso ao vivo e quem sabe se não te importares levar o padrinho Rogerio e quem sabe entre os 3 não surgem algumas boas ideias para aplicares na evolução desse aqua e talvez tentar tirar umas fotos melhorzinhas a isso. :yb665:  
Por isso,parabens meu caro e que esse aqua te dê muitas horas de satisfação e seja a todos os niveis um sucesso. :SbOk3:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite

Mais duas fotos ou tentativas de isso mesmo  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  não pesco muito disto  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

é, sem duvida, um ferrari, parabens pelo bom gosto e pela paciencia, deves ter tido muita para construires uma obra prima dessas. :Palmas:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Alexandre

Ainda só está nos primeiros testes  :yb663:  e espero que tudo dê certo para ficar com um bom sistema, mais alguns ajustes e dicas do pessoal do fórum e hei-de lá chegar. Obrigado pelo comentário.

Um abraço

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas noites a Todos e especialmente ao Joaquim....  :SbOk:  

Depois de uma pequena visita ao grande aquario do Joaquim aqui ficam umas fotos engraçadas.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Vasco  :Olá:  

Antes de mais obrigado pelas fotos, tens aí uma boa máquina e já agora quando o aquário estiver em pleno vou "cravar-te"  :Coradoeolhos:  para tirares umas fotos para serem publicadas aqui. 
Mais um mês ou dois e isto começa a ficar em forma, neste fim-de-semana vou acabar o resto do móvel e colocar todos os equipamentos a funcionar definitivamente, depois é só esperar  :yb677:   :yb677:  com paciencia isto fica a carburar a sério.

Um abraço

----------

